# 11/15/13 with a bow?



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

I am curious how many hunt or have hunted the gun opener with a bow? I was unable to hang a tag on a deer during the regular archery season. I wanted to fill a doe tag but did not want to make a lot of noise doing it. 2 years ago at legal shooting light I had a big doe at 15 yds but did not shoot her with my gun, not at first light on the opener, and ended up with tag soup. This year at about 8a.m. I shot a doe at 12 yards with my bow. It was far more intense, exciting and rewarding for me than using my gun. And, a lot quieter too. Still saw lots of deer and passed on 2 smaller bucks throughout the day. So again, was any body else crazy enough to take a bow on opening day too?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I thought about it, but that is about as far as it goes. I agree that bow hunting is far more intense and rewarding. Still the big 9 point that was within 50 yards grunting and chasing doe on 11/11 would be toast if I in the same situation with my rifle. 
Shooting with a bow is the way to go - but shooting with a gun can still be fun! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I took both with me this year! Grab the gun if I can't get him in close enough.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

for the past few years , I have hunted all through gun season with a bow, only this year have I decided to use my ML, good luck


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I used my bow. If I get back out, I may break out the Muzzle Loader.


----------



## whitetailfreak8 (Nov 3, 2009)

Everyday of the year for me is with a bow...aside from hammering does in late season sometimes ill break out the smoke pole


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have taken a couple small bucks with a bow around Thanksgiving a couple in December with a bow and 2 years ago spike opening Day with a crossbow. Pretty rewarding dragging out a deer with a bow past gun hunters or muzzleloaders. Actually hunting with a bow made me hunt thick areas that the deer would retreat during the pressure of gun season and helped in my success.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I hunt all year with the bow. Leaving the guns locked up unless I get desperate in late antler less 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

I just returned from the woods with my bow. I us my bow all season. I do how ever carry the smoke pole an my bow with me on gun opener.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

A couple of years ago I hunted an archery only county park that had a big buck in it. I never scored on the buck during bow season so there I was on opening day of rifle season with my bow in hand. I ended up seeing a few does and never connected with that buck. My cousin shot a small buck out of my rifle stand and missed on a big one. I probably won't go back to the bow during gun season unless I end up in a similar situation trying to close in on a trophy in an archery only area. If only rifle season opened in December.....


----------

